# Brauch ich einen Angelschein ?



## Angelbarsch (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin 13 und fahre in den Sommer Ferien nach Malorca. 
Ich weiß das man einen Angelschein braucht. Doch wir wechseln oft den Platz . 
Jezt frag ich mich ob es sinnvoll ist mir einen Angelschein zu kaufen ? Oder gibt es dort ein alter in dem man keinen Angelschein braucht ? 

Schonmal Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Honeyball (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauch ich einen Angelschein ?*

Willst du im Meer angeln oder irgendwo im Landesinneren?

Grundsätzlich brauchst Du auf Mallorca erstmal eine generelle Angelerlaubnis, die Du in jedem Touristbüro erwerben kannst (ca. 15 €, zwei Jahre gültig).
Wenn Du ohnehin in Palma bist, kannst Du auch die "Conselleria d'Agricultura i Pesca" aufsuchen (Adresse: Calle de Foners 10). Die geben, soviel ich weiß, auch Infomaterial zum Thema Angeln raus.
Im Meer und an den Küsten darfst Du ohne weitere Lizenz angeln, für Binnengewässer brauchst die Erlaubnis des Pächters/Besitzers, meist in Form von Tages-, Wochen- oder Monatskarten, die Du kaufen musst. Genauere Auskunft zu dem von Dir angepeilten Gewässer bekommst Du auch vor Ort in den Touristbüros.

Sonderregelungen gibt es überall in Spanien für Häfen, wobei Hafenmolen und Befestigungsanlagen meist ausgenommen sind, wenn Du auf der dem Meer zugewandten Seite angelst.

Interessant sind im Süsswasser vor allem die beiden Stauseen Cuber und Gorg Blau (gute Forellengewässer), für die man Tageskarten erwerben kann.

Je nach Aufenthaltsort lohnt es sich auch, einfach mal früh morgens in den Fischereihäfen zu sein. Vielleicht triffst Du einen netten Fischer, der Dich mal mit rausnimmt. :m

Ansonsten noch der Tipp mit der grünen Fliege in den Häfen (wenn dort angeln erlaubt ist). Die gibt's in Spanien allgemein kaum zu kaufen. Eine Fliege mit spitzem Haken und grünen! Federn an der Wasserkugel ist ein Topköder auf Meeräschen. Alternativ geht es auch mit Schwimmbrot oder kleinen Sardinenstückchen. Die Meeräschen sieht man meistens sehr gut, wenn sie in kleinen Rudeln durch die Häfen ziehen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauch ich einen Angelschein ?*

Hast du einmal ein Beispielfoto für eine solche Fliege? Ich denke mal das sie eine bestimmte Alge immitieren soll und ich habe einmal gesehen wie Fette Goldstriemen einen Algenklumpen mit so ganz dünnen langen Algen regelrecht zerfleischt haben.


----------



## Angelbarsch (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauch ich einen Angelschein ?*

Danke für die antworten 
Ich werde am Meer angeln und habe es auf zahnbrassen abgesehen kennt jemand noch gute Tipps bin ûber Antworten dankbar


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauch ich einen Angelschein ?*

Ich hab schon eine Zahnbrasse, oder ich weis nicht obs wirklich eine ist aber sollte so sein, gefangen auf Hähnchenbrust und Tintenfisch. Beim schleppen auf Zahnbrassen benutzt man glaube ich auch Tintenfisch, aber das ist wohl sehr kompliziert. 

Zu deinem Angelschein sag ichs mal so: ich will dich hier nicht zu "Straftaten" oder vielmehr Missachtung von Regeln anstiften, aber ich angle in Spanien seit 10 Jahren ohne Lizenz. Das man eine Lizenz braucht weis ich noch garnicht solange, vielleicht gibts die ja auch noch nicht solange aber die Behörden interessiert das hier bei mir nen scheiß ob ich nen Schein habe. Was die vielmehr interessiert sind die TopMantas. Wenn man bei dehnen was kauft kann man inzwischen schon zur Kasse gebeten werden...naja die bieten ja eh nur Schund an. 

Ich warte dann mal weiterhin auf die grüne Fliege...


----------



## Smallgame (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauch ich einen Angelschein ?*



Angelbarsch schrieb:


> Danke für die antworten
> Ich werde am Meer angeln und habe es auf zahnbrassen abgesehen kennt jemand noch gute Tipps bin ûber Antworten dankbar



Glückwunsch für den gewählten Zielfisch.
Er stellt auf jeden Fall eine echte Aufgabe da. Ich kann dir ein gerne ein paar Tipps geben obwohl ich es schon sehr lange versuche mit nur mäßigem Erfolg. Vielleicht sind sie auch schon überfischt in dem Gebiet wo ich angle.
Vorweg ein paar Fragen: wie genau willst du es versuchen? Hast du ein Boot? Hast du es schonmal gezielt auf Zahnbrassen versucht?


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauch ich einen Angelschein ?*

Sag mal smallgame, zum reinen Verständnis. Versteht man unter Zahnbrasse nur den Dentex dentex oder alle nicht pflanzenfressende Brassen? Ich bin da nicht so im Bilde...

Was gibts für leckere Fische die nicht schon überfischt sind? Es ist ja leider die traurige Wahrheit das die Fischbestände drastisch zurückgegangen sind aber das bedeutet ja noch lange nicht das man nichts fängt...


----------



## Smallgame (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauch ich einen Angelschein ?*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Sag mal smallgame, zum reinen Verständnis. Versteht man unter Zahnbrasse nur den Dentex dentex oder alle nicht pflanzenfressende Brassen? Ich bin da nicht so im Bilde...
> 
> Was gibts für leckere Fische die nicht schon überfischt sind? Es ist ja leider die traurige Wahrheit das die Fischbestände drastisch zurückgegangen sind aber das bedeutet ja noch lange nicht das man nichts fängt...



Ich gehe mal davon aus das mit Zahnbrasse auch Dentex dentex gemeint ist ansonsten würden wir aneinander vorbei reden.
Überfischt ist relativ. Es gibt in der Adria z.b. bestimmte Gegenden welche reichhaltig bestückt sind. So z.b. ist die Gegend um Dubrovnik und alle was südlicher liegt, besser zu beangeln als der Norden. Oder lokal- zum Beispiel in der nähe von Muschelzuchtanlagen fängt man Doraden welche bedeutend größer sind als gewöhnlich usw.
Und ich denke daß das Mittelmeer in Spanien auf jeden Fall reichhaltiger ist als die Adria (meine vermutung)


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauch ich einen Angelschein ?*

Ich kann das nicht beurteilen, sonst müsste ich beides bereits befischt haben. 
Dentex dentex ist aufjedenfall eine Zahnbrasse, immerhin ist Zahn lateinisch ja dens. Ich wollte nur wissen ob es sich hierbei nur um diesen Fisch handelt.  
Ok wikipedia sagt das der Dentex zu deutsch Zahnbrasse heisst also sollte das geklärt sein. Die erreichen ja gute Größen sind aber wahrscheinlich vom Ufer seltener in solchen Größen oder? 


> Körperlänge von bis zu einem Meter und ein Gewicht bis zu 14 Kilogramm.



tja zu den Fischbeständen: Ich fahre immer an das Cap de Creus, also wo die Pyrenäen auf Wasser treffen. Da wir hier gute Schutzgebiete haben, wird das sicherlich auch positive Einflüsse auf die Fischbestände haben. Allerdings gibts trotzdem einen Haufen Schleppnetzfischer und Stellnetzfischer. Vielleicht hast du schonmal von den Medas Inseln gehört. Diese sind ein Schutzgebiet in dem fischen absolut verboten ist und somit gibt es einen großen Bestand von Zackenbarschen, den ich leider in Ermangelung eines Tauchscheins noch nicht besichtigen konnte. 
Tja ich kann es nur von einem Standpunkt aus betrachten und deshalb keine Schlüsse ziehen. Ich finds aber auf jeden Fall schön hier!!! 

Aber kommen wir wieder zum Dentex dentex , was hast du denn bisher für Erfolge mit wieviel Aufwand? Ich denke das ein spezielles Dentextrollen ohne großen Erfolg bleiben wird. Das ist nichts ums in einem Urlaub zu lernen wenn es einem keiner zeigt.


----------



## Smallgame (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brauch ich einen Angelschein ?*

Erfolge kann man das nicht grad Nennen.
Da ich keine Big-Game Ausrüstung und auch kein entsprechendes Boot habe, hab ich mir eine Handspindel mit ziemlich dicker Schnur besorgt. Sie ist ausgestattet mit etwa 20 Bleien welche sie runterdrückt beim Schleppen. Als Köder befestige ich lebende Kalmare mit zwei Drillingshaken. 
Bis jetzt noch kein Glück gehabt.
Die Technik ist ok, davon konnte ich mich überzeugen. Ich feile noch an der richtigen Stelle, Wetter und Winde. Beim normalen Angeln vom Boot aus hat man öfter ein kleineren am Haken. Diese werden alle und ohne Ausnahme wieder freigelassen. Die brauchen noch Zeit um richtig groß zu werden.
Bei den Langleinen hatten wir manchmal etwas mehr Glück so Exemplare um ein Kilo herum.
Ich wäre gern im März dort um zu fischen denn hätt ich bestimmt mal einen richtigen am Haken.
So im Hochsommer ist halt mau bei uns.


----------



## pasmanac (23. März 2013)

*AW: Brauch ich einen Angelschein ?*



Smallgame schrieb:


> E
> Ich wäre gern im März dort um zu fischen denn hätt ich bestimmt mal einen richtigen am Haken.
> *So im Hochsommer ist halt mau bei uns*.


 Wer sagt das ??

Hier nur _ein_ 5KG Beispiel:







...gefangen im Hochsommer 2012, quasi direkt vor *Deiner* Haustüre !#h

Im März sind sie noch tief unten, um die 40-50-60m musst da schon anpeilen, im Sommer fängt man sie im Schnitt bei um die 20m.

Und wergiss die Drillinge - nimm Owner Cuttingpoint 4.0 und 5.0, den 4.0 verstellbar, wenn´s mit toter Lignja schleppst, schneide die beiden langen Fangarme ab - und ganz wichtig: mit max. ca.1KN schleppen......dann klappt das mit dem Zubonja!#h


----------

